# Bobcat SB240 blower



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

We got a SB240 blower for our S570, I put about 4 hours on it on Wednesday and a coworker put about 10 hours on it 2 weeks ago. I noticed while greasing the auger and giving it a quick look over that the sides of the "box" below the wear bars on the side of the blower are worn down ALOT (the leading edge appears to be missing about 1.5 inches of material) and the cutting edge has about 1/2 inch wore off already. From what I can tell the other guy operating it was tilting the blower down and wore both the cutting edge and sides of the blower off.

Since this has happened I am going to fab up some skis and mount on it so prevent this from happening anymore. 

Before I mount them how is the box meant to sit in relation to the ground? Are the front edges of the box supposed to be 90 deg from the ground or are they meant to be tipped slightly forward?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I'd say parallel to the ground. If you want to tilt the blower for scraping, you just lift a bit and tilt using the controls.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree totally with trying to stay parallel to the ground. As for the cutting edge, it's probably not a good, hardened steel. We found this with our Normand blowers. We now have our edges made for us, in a metal cutting shop near our shop. AR450 steel. I get an entire season out of one edge now.


----------

